

Ask HN: Why is evryone making Chrome extensions without a Firfox counterpart? - oatmealsnap

Is it a lot easier to develop for Chrome?<p>The last I checked, the market shares are basically equivalent, but maybe Chrome users are more likely to download extensions?<p>I see this as a problem for Firefox in the future, and if they have a plan to curb this trend.
======
chc
Most likely because they're scratching an itch and don't happen to use
Firefox.

This is similar to why a lot of projects on Github don't support Windows
despite the market share of Windows being much bigger than that of both Linux
and OS X put together. Among the demographic Joe Randomdeveloper cares about —
himself — Chrome on OS X has 100% market share.

------
itengelhardt
I think the major reason is that the marketshare has changed. Chrome is now at
about 2x the marketshare of Firefox.

Source: 1\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#Sum...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers#Summary_table)
2\. a German computer magazine called "c't" \- latest edition

------
kyllo
Because NaCl. It's basically Google's version of ActiveX, not supported by
other browsers.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Native_Client](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Native_Client)

~~~
bananaoomarang
I wouldn't say NaCl is the main reason. Devs just develop for chrome because
they use chrome themselves...

